# CDT nostril clogged?



## macdeezy (May 8, 2012)

So I went over to visit with the President of our herp club, and he was telling me that his CDT (which he got at the same time, from the same vet that he got mine from) has gotten respiratory problems again, and they are having to give her meds! 
So he made sure to keep his tort in a room so I would have no contact with it, but he wanted me to keep checking up on mine and watch out for bubbling through his nose!

So 2 days later I was checking up on him, and I noticed that I could only see his left nostril hole! I figured something must be stuck on it, or it was just blocked, so I brought him in for the night and soaked him! After soaking him for about 25min I dried him off and left him inside with a night heatlight! The next morning I checked him out, and could see his right nostril, but not the left!  
I dunno what is going on! there is no bubbling or anything, but I find it weird and probably uncomfortable for him to have one nostril clogged! 

Does anyone know what I should do? What could possibly cause this? And what should I do?


----------



## ascott (May 8, 2012)

You can PM Yvonne (emysemys) and ask her to walk you through her nose spray method that she is experienced at....I believe I recall it (but would rather her go over it with ya to be sure it is right )....

She is likely off the Forum at present but I bet she will see this thread tomorrow...but I would pm her to make certain.....


----------



## macdeezy (May 8, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!! You are always there to point me in the right direction Ascott!! You are always super quick too!! 
Thank you, and I will deffinitely PM her right now!


----------



## arotester (May 9, 2012)

macdeezy said:


> So I went over to visit with the President of our herp club, and he was telling me that his CDT (which he got at the same time, from the same vet that he got mine from) has gotten respiratory problems again, and they are having to give her meds!
> So he made sure to keep his tort in a room so I would have no contact with it, but he wanted me to keep checking up on mine and watch out for bubbling through his nose!
> 
> So 2 days later I was checking up on him, and I noticed that I could only see his left nostril hole! I figured something must be stuck on it, or it was just blocked, so I brought him in for the night and soaked him! After soaking him for about 25min I dried him off and left him inside with a night heatlight! The next morning I checked him out, and could see his right nostril, but not the left!
> ...




your CDT has RI . just bump up the temp. in enclosure by few degrees and take him to a vet ASAP..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2012)

Hi arotester:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

Hi Deezy:

Don't be so quick to assume its a respiratory infection. Stress causes the runny/bubbly nose too.

Take a magnifying glass and look closely at your tortoise's nose area. See if you can see anything blocking the nostril. If so, scratch it off or pick it out. If not, you can buy sterile saline solution in squeeze bottles in the contact lens section of your pharmacy. Squeeze a couple of quick puffs into each nostril. Don't worry about getting liquid down into the lungs, because the other end of the nares doesn't go down the throat, it ends up in the roof of the mouth.

Of course, if you feel the tortoise DOES have a respiratory infection, then you need to see a vet and get some antibiotics.

If your vet prescribes Baytril, it is generally used as an injectible, but can also be given orally. I mix it 9 parts sterile saline solution to 1 part Baytril and squirt it into the nostrils. Ask your vet about this before you take my word for it.


----------



## macdeezy (May 9, 2012)

Thanks EMY! I am deffinitely gonna try the saline trick, and see if that works!


----------



## ascott (May 9, 2012)

Yay! See I knew Yvonne would be on and offer her trick 

And a side note; I agree with slowing down with assumption of RI...too many times I see someone say that they took their tort to a vet ...the vet spends a short time with host and tortoise ...a tort is new to the host so a normal slow down behavior appears and this can be very normal during a settle in time....change can also be stressful on a tort so a runny nose MAY appear along with whatever looks like lack of activity...so vets office sends new host and tort home with a gazillion antibiotics and variety of meds with a diagnosis of apparent RI (more times and than not no test ever done) so host goes home and begins treatments that cause stress mentally along with physically taxing on a tortoise internal organs...and add to that potential erroneous diagnosis coupled with "hey let's give a vitamin a injection" because the tort must also be vitamin a deficient....and wow now you have a hell of a mess.....

There are some torts that ABSOLUTELY develop a RI and should then be treated with proper meds as the potential of failure is there so the meds are a necessary thing....but a tort should be tested to assure a RI diagnosis is indeed correct...there are other health issues that can appear similar to a RI and just are not that....


----------



## arotester (May 15, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi arotester:
> 
> Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?
> 
> ...




hi , 
sorry but i thought better be preventive than repent.
my name is ashish and i am from pune india
i am an student in engineering college...


----------



## Laura (May 15, 2012)

DT are famous for these types of issues.. one of the reasons that once they are taken from the wild, they cant go back. or the infect the wild population. 
is your tort acting normal and still eating? try what yvonne mentioned.


----------

